# Caption Contest III



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I new one for this week....


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Are you sure this is the right way ?


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Fly fishing - YOURE DOIN IT WRONG!


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

"I hate it when I do stuff like this."


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Right turn Clyde


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

"It's 50 miles by way of the hiway...however...there is a shortcut!" WB<><


----------

